# When should I test and with want brand of stick please



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Need I say more?

It's been a week since my IUI and I was just looking for advice.  I'm not on any drugs.


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Clairol 

My clinic recommended Clearblue for testing.  A lot of girls on here use clearblue or First Response.

I personally used Clearblue digital.  It can be quite harsh if its BFP as it really spells it out that your not pg, but at least it saves you going mad, imagining blue lines!!!

Good luck hun!
Churchill


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks Churchill, i've been round that "imagining blue lines" looking for the hormone surge so appreciate the advice.


----------

